# How are the pants supposed to fit?



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

pretty much just a preference. I like mine baggy. 
once you get some skills, where baggy stuff, girls that do that always get my attention cause they normally shred! nothin beats a girl that shreds!!!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah... god knows there's never been kids wearing the latest flashy gear who have no skills. They don't take half a falling leaf run on the bunny hill and hang out in the lodge the rest of the day either.


----------



## shreddinitup (Jan 24, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> Yeah... god knows there's never been kids wearing the latest flashy gear who have no skills. They don't take half a falling leaf run on the bunny hill and hang out in the lodge the rest of the day either.


haha yeah, i'm pretty much a beginner-intermediate, so I stayed away from the really bright colours. I just wasn't sure how the pants were supposed to look. But mine are pretty loose, just not overly baggy.


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

Tight enough to not fall down or get in the way during spring riding without layers, but loose enough to layer up a couple times for temps in the teens. I wear my pants the same way I wear them on the street. Not tight, not baggy, not long enough to rub the ground when I walk, just strictly for comfort.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

its really comes down to your style and comfort preference.

I prefer my pants super baggy and that gives me tons of room to move around. But I wear baggy jeans as well. I have never cared for pants that actually fit correctly. If you like the way they look, they keep you warm, and you are comfortable in them then you are good to go!


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

I wear mine baggy just like I wear my jeans. Much more comfort especially when you have layers on underneath.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

i wear mine half way down my ass, and i like them good baggy (i prefer the 686 smarty cargo baggy over the DC donon baggy).

ive always worn pants down my ass and i actually feel really uncomfortable when i have to hitch up my pants for job interviews and family dinners etc etc


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

Since most, if not all, the posters are guys and we're both teenage girls, I'll answer. Wear them like you would sweatpants. Make sure you can bend and walk in them comfortably. Most of my jeans are skinny jeans so no, I won't wear mine like my jeans.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

vicky2 said:


> Since most, if not all, the posters are guys and we're both teenage girls, I'll answer.


Oh dear god. Sorry most of the posters are guys. Does that make each answer already given automatically invalid. Guys no nothing about how snowboard pants should fit so it doesn't interfere with function?Really?! Because you were born with your freaking "lady parts" it automatically changes the rules. Thank you for your teenage girl wisdom. 



AND in response to your question shreddinitup, H2O(s) is right. And so is everyone else. It really does come down to prefrence so long as it doesn't interfere with your control over the board. Too tight=no damned circulation.Too baggy=it's gonna get caught on something or somehow, don't ask me how, you're gonna do snowboarding's version of tripping.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

Sam I Am said:


> Oh dear god. Sorry most of the posters are guys. Does that make each answer already given automatically invalid. Guys no nothing about how snowboard pants should fit so it doesn't interfere with function?Really?! Because you were born with your freaking "lady parts" it automatically changes the rules. Thank you for your teenage girl wisdom.


I wasn't saying they were necessarily wrong, I was just answering from a point of view that's more similar to her situation.
SORRY for answering a freaking question.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Pants are supposed to fit comfortably.


----------



## shreddinitup (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks! i just wasn't sure cause i see people with really baggy ones, and then not so baggy but loose (like mine) so I wasn't sure if there was a certain way to wear them... haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

Sam I Am said:


> AND in response to your question shreddinitup, H2O(s) is right. And so is everyone else. It really does come down to prefrence so long as it doesn't interfere with your control over the board. Too tight=no damned circulation.Too baggy=it's gonna get caught on something or somehow, don't ask me how, you're gonna do snowboarding's version of tripping.


hahahaha snowboardings version of tripping 

im just waiting for the daaaaaay :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## TsEthan (Feb 3, 2010)

lose, baggy looks ghetto


----------

